
Ask HN: What was your experience moving from Xamarin to native iOS/Android - belthasar
I&#x27;ve been working on a Xamarin app for a while and for the most part the environment is ok. However recently there have been a bunch of unexplainable or unreproducible user crashes because of mono.<p>There is talk of moving away from Xamarin and rewriting the app in Swift and Kotlin. My question is for those of you who have gone from Xamarin to native. What resources did you use and what advice could you offer?<p>Thanks!
======
jwho82
You could always look into Ionic. Version 4 just released recently and looks
promising. Always nice to have 1 codebase for both mobile devices.

~~~
belthasar
Thank you for the suggestion but we're either staying with Xamarin or going
native.

I'd rather optimize the Xamarin code than use a web framework for a mobile
app. On iOS you don't have any control over how the web view renders your app.
Any future update could break your app.

